# It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, maybe not, but I'll settle for temperatures below 90 degrees here as a go to start getting the word out about my new Christmas novella, Claustrophobic.

_Jessica's day couldn't have been more perfect. She was about to marry the man of her dreams, and she couldn't wait to spend eternity with him. But when she catches a glimpse of the pointed ears on the "Elder" her beloved is obligated to, she wonders if maybe she should have spent a bit more time studying the contract she and Kris had agreed to sign.

Something had to be done about the world around them. It was plain to see there was little joy to be had in the lives of the children at the time. But Jessica had no idea how her vows would change the world.

Catapulted from her life in a tropical paradise to the barren North Pole, Jessica's new reality comes crashing in on her. Even the ever-cheerful Elders begin to weigh on her nerves as she begins to question her choice.

When offered a return to the life she'd abandoned, Jessica must choose between the life she left behind and the love she'd always wanted.

A modern twist on a classic tale, "Claustrophobic" gives Mrs. Claus's perspective on the beginning of the Santa Claus story. _

Claustrophobic, $2.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Reese, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I remember reading excerpts of this when it was about a hundred degrees out.  Very interesting concept.  This is going to be a big hit this winter.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I actually wrote this last year during the two weeks we teachers have off for Christmas vacation.  I spent the rest of the year polishing it up, passing it through beta-readers, and finally just sitting on my hands waiting!  I'm SO looking forward to the holidays this year!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

It's still early, but I hope you'll consider adding Claustrophobic to your holiday reading list!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

A little teaser for you!

I began my walk down the aisle, tearing my eyes from Kris's gaze long enough to take note of the officiate. Kris had told me one of the Elders would be here to perform the ceremony and to oversee the signing of the contract. He was a peculiar looking fellow, dressed in black tie and sporting a black top hat to match.

_That's weird_, I thought. _How can he stand that hat in this heat?_ As I drew closer I noticed that what I had originally thought were his legs was actually a step stool. It had been painted black to match his tux.

_What in the world?_ I wondered as I moved closer. _He can't be more than four feet tall._ He smiled as my eyes met his and nodded his head in greeting. _Well, he seems like a nice enough guy, even if he is a little odd looking._

I reached the end of the aisle and took Kris's hand, his blue eyes penetrating my soul. Any nervousness I'd had about the day melted away as soon as he flashed his brilliant smile.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Hoping you'll add Claustrophobic to your holiday reading list!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Now that Halloween is over, it really *is* starting to look more like Christmas!  I hope you'll take a moment to try out Claustrophobic.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

We're getting in the Christmas spirit here! Put up the first of our Christmas decorations over the weekend...my kids are so excited!









Remember to add Claustrophobic to your Holiday reading list!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm getting itchy for Black Friday shopping!  I can't wait to see what deals I'm able to snag.   I hope you'll add Claustrophobic to your shopping list this holiday season!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a great photo (of your Christmas decorations).

The novella looks really interesting - and this is certainly the right time to be promoting it!

Carol Ann Duffy, who is now the poet laureate in England, has published a book of poems written from the point of view of the wives of famous men in history. I don't know if you have come across it: The Word's Wife. I have seen her read from the book a few times at various events in London - very funny.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> That's a great photo (of your Christmas decorations).
> 
> The novella looks really interesting - and this is certainly the right time to be promoting it!
> 
> Carol Ann Duffy, who is now the poet laureate in England, has published a book of poems written from the point of view of the wives of famous men in history. I don't know if you have come across it: The Word's Wife. I have seen her read from the book a few times at various events in London - very funny.


That sounds very interesting! I will have to check it out. I had a lot of fun writing this story from Mrs. Claus's point of view.

Thanks for the comment on my photo. I was hoping to get our tree up this weekend, but we took a weekend vacay, so it didn't happen. I'm off work next week for Thanksgiving break, so I'm planning to work on getting some decorating done then.

Hope you enjoy Claustrophobic, and I'd love to hear from you (or anyone) who's read!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Finished round two of decorating yesterday...got our tree up! It looks great! Now we just have a few other things inside (stockings and such), and our outside decorations left.









Remember to add Claustrophobic to your reading list!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Reese, it's about that time of year for this thing to be selling!  I'm expecting big numbers for this one...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Reese, it's about that time of year for this thing to be selling! I'm expecting big numbers for this one...


Keeping my fingers crossed! I have my KND spot coming up Dec. 6th, so hold your breath with me!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanksgiving is over...let the Holidays begin!  Sit back, relax, and enjoy "Claustrophobic"!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

KND spot went live today, and it's been a great success!  Went from 34K rankings to just over 2K today.  I'm super excited!   I hope you'll consider adding Claustrophobic to your reading list this holiday season.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Reese, on the great Kindle Nation response.  I watched your numbers with curiosity.  Nice to know the readers are really out there.  Keep us posted on how you do the rest of the month.

Dana


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I wound up dipping below 2K in the rankings before the end of the day, which was a GREAT feeling!  Sales are still coming, (though not as fast and furiously as before... MAN that was fun!)  Next up I have KB book of the day on Dec. 16th.  Looking forward to that as well!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome, Reese!!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks like an interesting read. Will check it out...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who is reading!  I hope you enjoy!  If you haven't yet, be sure to add Claustrophobic to your holiday reading list!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Claustrophobic is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Just purchased, looking forward to reading it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This was a fun read. It was sweet & charming, and fun!


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> This was a fun read. It was sweet & charming, and fun!


Sold me! I'm all for sweet, charming and fun whatever the season!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you to all who have purchased.  I hope you enjoy!  I had a lot of fun writing Claustrophobic.  Putting myself in the shoes of Mrs. Claus and thinking about how she would react to all the changes she faced was very thought provoking! They say the first year of marriage is the toughest...just imagine if in your first year you aged decades in a matter of minutes and were moved from the tropics to the frosty North Pole!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you believe there are only 4 more days left before Santa begins his 2010 Christmas journey?  Wow, where does the time go?!  Now's the perfect time to pick up Claustrophobic, a light and fun Holiday tale!


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

Reese, this sounds like a fun book and a great seasonal read!  I'll have to look it up


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Maryn said:


> Reese, this sounds like a fun book and a great seasonal read! I'll have to look it up


Great! I hope you find it to your liking!


----------



## Pasturefield (Dec 12, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> Great! I hope you find it to your liking!


Fantastic cover on Claustrophobic Reese --Who did that for you?

S


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Read it! Enjoyed it! Posted a review.  I thought the twists on the myths we all know were really fun.

Dana Taylor


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Pasturefield said:


> Fantastic cover on Claustrophobic Reese --Who did that for you?
> 
> S


A friend of mine named Alissa did the cover (the images are stock photos). I thought it conveyed the story very well! 

Dana, thank you so much for the review!

Christmas is almost here!! Don't miss your chance to pick up Claustrophobic!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm seeing the first of this year's Christmas decorations coming out in the stores, so I'm jumping on the opportunity to ask you to check out my Christmas themed novella, Claustrophobic.  We know quite a bit about the man in red, but what about his other half?  Read about what it's like to wear Mrs. Claus's arctic boots and take a peek into the life of the woman behind the legend.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

It's not too early to add Claustrophobic to your holiday "to read" list!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Reese--

Hope you have a GREAT season this year!

Dana


----------

